# filter



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what kind of filter to use for a shrimp tank?

thanks

dp


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

spongfilter the best for shrimp.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can use a canister filter or a HOB filter if you want, provided you cover the intake with a sponge and/or some kind of pre-filter.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can use a canister filter or a HOB filter if you want, provided you cover the intake with a sponge and/or some kind of pre-filter.


I'm second for that.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

but if you want to be the cheapest way. buy lots of floating plants. I think your shrimps will live without filters


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> but if you want to be the cheapest way. buy lots of floating plants. I think your shrimps will live without filters


That's right. They can live without a filter 
The question is *how long they will live* 

To be serious, frequent water change allows not use a filter. But such WC is a lot of hassle. Small power filter is $15 (like this mine: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...r-for-5-10-gallon-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ238169395 ).
Then its intake needs to be covered with a sponge or stocking fabric and you will be all set. 
And it's better than changing water two times per week


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

When breeders section off tanks they only use java moss and a water pump divided to multiple lines. Filter isn't required but like all hobbies, you'll soon crave accessories and a filter is at the very top of the list.


----------

